# 04 Maxima SE alignment trouble



## airbowline (May 19, 2006)

My 04 Maxima SE (18 in tires) is badly out of alignment. I have to steer right to 1 o'clock to go straight. My local 'dealer' says he can't align the car because of the larger (Nissan-installed) tires. His sub for alignments won't do it because he says using his alignment system will destroy my speed sensitive steering system. Huh?

So my choices are to drive in 100 yard radius circles to the left for the rest of the lifetime of the car, or to find out what the real scoop is. Can anyone provide advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Call NissanUSA and get a 3rd party contracted to do the work?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Any shop should be able to adjust the tie rods. The car is still tracking straight, right?

Adjusting the tie rods is child's play for any shop, and does not affect the alignment itself... however a sloppy shop who aligns the car but doesn't adjust the tie rods to recenter the steering wheel is... well... sadly... very common.


----------

